# Gothic II + DNDR allg. und spezielle Fragen



## Kreon (20. Februar 2005)

Servus!

Ich habe Gothic II durchgespielt und hätte noch ein paar Fragen dazu?

Wie schaffe ich es, dass Albrecht (Paladin im Rathaus) mir die dritte Paladinkampfrune (Böses zerstören) aushändigt? Man findet sie ja noch später in Kapitel sechs, aber man müsste sie doch auch von ihm bekommen!!!

Im Schlafraum der Paladine/Ritter (wenn man vom Rathaus raus kommt, das erste Haus links, die Treppe hoch) gibt es im hinteren Zimmer (1. Stock) einen Geheimschalter. Wo ist die Geheimtüre dazu?

Ich habe gerade mit DNDR angefangen, Gothic II war auf jeden Fall zu leicht (ich hatte zuletzt 260 Stärke, 119 aufgesparte LP übrig und der Endgegner war mit 6 Schwerthiebe ohne Magieeinsatz im Jenseits und ohne einen Kratzer meinerseits). 
Was muss ich bei DNDR beachten? Ich wollte es als Drachenjäger durchspielen. Also müsste man ja überhaupt nichts in Mana investieren. Doch wie verhält es sich mit der neuen Gilde der Wassermagier? Wenn ich trotzdem noch Wassermagier werde, brauche ich ja doch wieder Mana. Oder ist es nicht zwingend Wassermagier zu werden?

Was hat es mit den neuen Schreinen Beliars auf sich? Man verliert dauerhaft Lebenspunkte, erleidet Schaden und bekommt aber nichts dafür? War bis jetzt nur bei der Statue in Xardas Turm.

Bei Gothic II war es am besten, erst nach Gildenanschluss zu Innos zu beten, da es dafür mehr Boni gab. Doch jetzt gibt es ja gleich viel, bzw. weniger, da Magier nur Mana aber keine Stärke bekommen. D. h., man muss vor dem Gildeneintritt beten? Stimmt das so?

Was hat es mit dem Tabak auf sich. Man konnte bei Gothic II Tabak mischen (beispielsweise mit Honig). Hätte das einen tieferen Sinn haben sollen (Quest, XP)?


Vielleicht fällt mir noch mehr ein. Ich komme auf euch zurück.


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (20. Februar 2005)

Kreon am 20.02.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich habe Gothic II durchgespielt und hätte noch ein paar Fragen dazu?
> 
> ...



Den Tabak kannst du, wenn du ihn mit Honig (glaube ich) mischst, an Abuyin verkaufen.
Du kannst gar nicht im Kreis des Wassers(bei den Wassermagiern) aufgenommen werden, sondern nur im Ring des Wassers.
Und die Schreine Beliars bringen dir Gold für Attribute... Also für 1 Stärke zum Beispiel 50Gold... Und dann kannst du da die Klaue Beliars weihen lassen...


----------



## Kreon (20. Februar 2005)

Dexter-Dextrose am 20.02.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 20.02.2005 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hilft mir schonmal weiter, danke


----------



## HarryP (20. Februar 2005)

Kreon am 20.02.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich habe Gothic II durchgespielt und hätte noch ein paar Fragen dazu?
> 
> ...






260 Stärke????? Ich hab (bei Die Nacht des Raben) höchstens ~200 geschafft (obwohl ichs an die 7 mal durchgezockt hab)! Na ja bei Gothic II (dem Normalem) kostets ja vielleicht auch weniger LP seine Stärke etc zu trainieren... Oda hast du gecheatet?


----------



## Spucky90 (20. Februar 2005)

Ich meine das man bei den Beliar Staturen die "Klaue Belieas" weihen kann und dort kannst du special Zaubersprüche lernen für die Klinge aber ich meine das man immer nur einen Zauberspruch mit der Klinge Beliars benutzen kann.


----------



## Kreon (20. Februar 2005)

HarryP am 20.02.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 20.02.2005 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na na na, bei gothic 2 ohne add on muss man nicht cheaten,
ich hab nen Paladin gespielt und ganz normal bei den Lehrern 100 Stärke gelernt, dann hab ich mir noch so ca. 22 Stärketränke gebraut (+110 Stärke), dann noch schon an Innos Statuen gebetet (+2 Stärke, 3-4 mal) und den rest durch gefundene Stärketränke.
habe jeden Grashalm auf Khorinis abgesucht!

wie kann man so ein Spiel wie G2+Addon sieben mal durchspielen, um G2 einmal durchzuspielen hab ich eine komplette Woche gebraucht und mich solange von der Aussenwelt abgeschottet. Aber das sieben Mal?! Wie lange hast du jeweils gebraucht? (zeit in der Spielstandsanzeige)


----------



## Gajeza (20. Februar 2005)

also ich beschäftige mich grad mit dem addon(limited gold) und ich muss sagen:     ggggggggeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllll    

also es ist auf jeden fall recht schwer aber alles ist zu schaffen, dauert halt immer ein bisschen.
beispiel: man muss einen banditen zusammenschlagen um ins lagerinnere zu kommen, aber auf level 15 kann man den noch nicht besiegen. also aus dem lager locken dann bessere rüstung anziehen und noch ein paar spruchrollen. fertig
attribute zu verbessern ist jetzt halt sau teuer.
http://mondgesaenge.de/MGES/
hier gibts alles was du wissen musst


----------



## Homerclon (21. Februar 2005)

Kreon am 20.02.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich habe Gothic II durchgespielt und hätte noch ein paar Fragen dazu?
> 
> Im Schlafraum der Paladine/Ritter (wenn man vom Rathaus raus kommt, das erste Haus links, die Treppe hoch) gibt es im hinteren Zimmer (1. Stock) einen Geheimschalter. Wo ist die Geheimtüre dazu?


gibt keine Geheimtür, der Schrank rechts vom Schalter bewegt sich und dahinter befindet sich eine Spruchrolle.



> Ich habe gerade mit DNDR angefangen, Gothic II war auf jeden Fall zu leicht (ich hatte zuletzt 260 Stärke, 119 aufgesparte LP übrig und der Endgegner war mit 6 Schwerthiebe ohne Magieeinsatz im Jenseits und ohne einen Kratzer meinerseits).
> Was muss ich bei DNDR beachten? Ich wollte es als Drachenjäger durchspielen. Also müsste man ja überhaupt nichts in Mana investieren. Doch wie verhält es sich mit der neuen Gilde der Wassermagier? Wenn ich trotzdem noch Wassermagier werde, brauche ich ja doch wieder Mana. Oder ist es nicht zwingend Wassermagier zu werden?


Man kann nicht Wassermagier werden.
Es gibt den Kreis des Wassers (Wassermagier)
Und den Ring des Wassers (so ähnlich wie die Paladine, nur das sie im Hintergrund arbeiten)

Dem Kreis kann man sich nicht anschliessen, dem Ring muss man sich anschliessen. Aber der Ring des Wassers nutzt keine Magie, zumindest nicht wenn man es nicht will.



> Was hat es mit den neuen Schreinen Beliars auf sich? Man verliert dauerhaft Lebenspunkte, erleidet Schaden und bekommt aber nichts dafür? War bis jetzt nur bei der Statue in Xardas Turm.


Dort kann man die Klaue Beliars Weihen lassen, oder als Magier in eine Rune eintauschen. Für was anderes sind die nicht gut.



> Was hat es mit dem Tabak auf sich. Man konnte bei Gothic II Tabak mischen (beispielsweise mit Honig). Hätte das einen tieferen Sinn haben sollen (Quest, XP)?


Mit Honig gemischt kannst du dem Hellseher Abuyin verkaufen.
Mit Sumpfkraut vermischt kannst du einen dem Gärtner im Oberen Viertel geben.(gibt nur etwas Exp)
Funktioniert bereits bei Gothic 2 Classic.
Abnehmer für andere Mischungen hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Wenn man den Honigapfeltabak erst zum schluss dem Hellseher gibt kann man ihm vorher alle mögliche Sorten einmal geben, aber nur den Honigapfeltabak kauft er einem ab.


----------



## DJDuke1985 (22. Februar 2005)

Zum Tabak: Du kannst (neben honig und Krauttabak) den Pilztabak (Tabak + Dunkelpilz) Dar bei den Söldner geben.

Ansonsten ist schon relativ alles gesagt, worauf du beim Addon achten musst ist z.b. das einige Gegner erheblich schwerer sind und du später mehr lernpunkte brauchst um Attribute zu steigern (bis 30 für +5 (z.b. stärke, geschick, einhand zweihand usw.) 5 Lernpunkte, von 30 bis, glaube 60 für 5  +10 LP ab 90 + 15 LP für +5 bei dem jeweiligen antributen, ab 120 für +5 20 LB ... mehr als 125 LP für +5 Attributssteigerung gibt es dann aber nicht.
Somit muss man vorher schon etwas Planen wenn man einen sehr guten char am ende will, desweiteren geben permanente tränke nur noch +3 db und sehr viele ander Kürzungen, dafür gibt es aber Schrifttafeln, die wenn man sie findet und die sprache der erbauer gelernt hat jeweils +2 , +4, +6 jweils die atribute steigern, gibt aber auchnicht sehr gerade viele Tafeln zu finden.
Ansonsten geben Innosstatuen nur noch +1 Stärke, geschick usw., nur mana +2 , desweiteren brauchst du für sout wie alle waffen viel mehr stärke, geschick, Heiliger Vollstrecker brauch z.b. statt 50 Störke im Classic G2 nun 120 Stärke, die beste Waffe (war glaub ich Berserkeraxt) mit 200 Schaden brauch 180 Stärke (und die sind ohnen etwas Planung teilweise schwer zu bekommen wenn man auch noch bissl Geschick zum schlösser knacken haben will und einhand oder zweihand auf 100% haben will) usw.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2005)

Gajeza am 20.02.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> beispiel: man muss einen banditen zusammenschlagen um ins lagerinnere zu kommen, aber auf level 15 kann man den noch nicht besiegen. also aus dem lager locken dann bessere rüstung anziehen und noch ein paar spruchrollen. fertig


 wieso die rüstung denn nicht gleich schon anziehen?


----------



## davied (22. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 22.02.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 20.02.2005 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil man sonst Angegriffen wird. Im Banditenlager darf man nur Banditenrüstungen anziehen und man muss am Anfang mit einer sehr sehr schwachen auskommen.


----------



## Homerclon (22. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 22.02.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 20.02.2005 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durch eine Spezielle Rüstung ist man einer von ihnen, ohne wird man erkannt das man nicht zu ihnen gehört, und alle greifen einen an.



			
				DJDuke1985 am 22.02.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man auch noch bissl Geschick zum schlösser knacken haben will und einhand oder zweihand auf 100% haben will) usw.



Für Schlösser Knacken langt 10Geschick, 1. gibts genug Dietrische, 2. kann man auch neu laden falls einer abbricht.

Aber für Taschendiebstahl ist es wichtig, da man durch Taschendiestahl ja Exp bekommt, und in DNdR ist jeder Exp wichtig.


----------



## Kreon (22. Februar 2005)

DJDuke1985 am 22.02.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Tabak: Du kannst (neben honig und Krauttabak) den Pilztabak (Tabak + Dunkelpilz) Dar bei den Söldner geben.
> 
> Ansonsten ist schon relativ alles gesagt, worauf du beim Addon achten musst ist z.b. das einige Gegner erheblich schwerer sind und du später mehr lernpunkte brauchst um Attribute zu steigern (bis 30 für +5 (z.b. stärke, geschick, einhand zweihand usw.) 5 Lernpunkte, von 30 bis, glaube 60 für 5  +10 LP ab 90 + 15 LP für +5 bei dem jeweiligen antributen, ab 120 für +5 20 LB ... mehr als 125 LP für +5 Attributssteigerung gibt es dann aber nicht.
> Somit muss man vorher schon etwas Planen wenn man einen sehr guten char am ende will, desweiteren geben permanente tränke nur noch +3 db und sehr viele ander Kürzungen, dafür gibt es aber Schrifttafeln, die wenn man sie findet und die sprache der erbauer gelernt hat jeweils +2 , +4, +6 jweils die atribute steigern, gibt aber auchnicht sehr gerade viele Tafeln zu finden.
> Ansonsten geben Innosstatuen nur noch +1 Stärke, geschick usw., nur mana +2 , desweiteren brauchst du für sout wie alle waffen viel mehr stärke, geschick, Heiliger Vollstrecker brauch z.b. statt 50 Störke im Classic G2 nun 120 Stärke, die beste Waffe (war glaub ich Berserkeraxt) mit 200 Schaden brauch 180 Stärke (und die sind ohnen etwas Planung teilweise schwer zu bekommen wenn man auch noch bissl Geschick zum schlösser knacken haben will und einhand oder zweihand auf 100% haben will) usw.



erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, ich hab aber schon wieder ein paar Fragen:
1. Hab Gothic 2 (normal) als einhändiger Paladin gespielt, jetzt würde ich gern zweihändiger Drachenjäger werden.  Sind die zweihandwaffen am ende wirklich so gut, dass es sich lohnt, dass man sich am anfang als zweihänder sehr schwer tut (keine gute zweihänder zu finden), ist es einem durchschnittsspieler, der nicht jeden Tipp zum Charakterskillen ausnützt überhaupt möglich im Add-on so viel Stärke zu erreichen, dass man den besten Zweihänder bekommt? Ich möchte halt auch was vom spiel haben und nicht nach jeden +50 verpassten XP neuladen und nen anderen weg ausprobieren.
2. die steintafeln ohne magische Aura (die ich bei Vatras verkaufen kann), sind die auch mit der Sprache der Erbauer unlesbar (geben kein Bonus) oder kann man die auch lesen und sollte sie somit behalten. Bei den "Tafeln des ...." ist es ja klar, ich meine die "alten Steintafeln".

Thx


----------



## DJDuke1985 (23. Februar 2005)

Erstmal zu 2tens:

Ja, die Steintafeln für Vatras bringen beim Lesen nichts, wenn man aber Mana braucht, z.b. als Magier, lohnt es sich diese Tafeln zu sammeln und zusammen abzugeben, wenn man z.b. 20 Tafeln GLEICHZEITIG davon Vatras gibt, bekommt man +20 Mana , bei 10 Tafeln gleichzeitig entweder +5 oder +10 Mana, weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau, wenn man sie immer einzeln bzw. immer mal ein paar abgibt bekommt man kein Mana, auch wenn man schon mehr als 10 usw. vereinzelt abgegeben hat.

Zu erstens:

Tatsächlich ist es als erstmals Addon Spieler (ohne Hilfe von Lösungen usw.) schwer auf sehr hohe Werte , da man sich teilweise etwas verskillt wenn man manche Sachen nicht weiß. Als ich das erste mal das Addon zockte habe ich z.b. sehr viele Lernpunkte in das suchende Irrlicht investiert, usw. als ich ca. Level 20 war hab ich dann nochmal von vorne begonnen da ich dann zuviele Lernpunkte zu leichtsinnig investiert habe. Man muss also schon ein wenig wissen was man will (ich will halt meistens mit nem guten 2händer rumrennen, als Magier aber halt etwas schwer im Addon , wenn man nebenbei noch die Magie können will, darum musst ich halt neu anfangen )

Günstig ist es daher, sich permaenente Tränke, Beten, die magischen Schrifttafeln usw. sich für später aufhebt, wenn die Attributssteigerung zu viele Lernpunkte benötigt.
Geschick und Stärke sollte man mit Lernpunkten sowieso erstmal auf 30 bringen, da ja erst ab 30 mehr Lernpunkte benötigt werden.
Wieviel Lernpunkte du nun zusätzlich in Stärke investieren musst, bzw. wieviel Stärke man braucht damit man ohne bedenken schrifttafeln usw. einsetzen kann, kann man leicht berechnen, wenn man weiß wieviele Attributssteigernde gegenstände man findet.
Z.b. gibt es im Spiel ca. 24 Kronstöckel zu finden und kaufen, demnach kann man sich dadurch wenn mit genug Drachenwurzeln ca. 24 Stärketränke brauchen, 24 Tränke mal 3 Stärke pro Trank macht 72 Stärke, dazu noch ca 20 Stärke von Steintafeln (weiß grad nicht genau wieviel), die Stärketränke die man kaufen/finden/bekommen kann ein paar Punkte von Eintöpfen vom Söldnerhof und so kleinen sachen + Beten kommt man auf min. 110 Stärke die man ohne Lernpunkte (außer die fürs tränkebrauen) bekommen kann.
Demnach brauchst du höchstens bis 90 Stärke Lernpunkte dafür investieren, und danach einfach immer Tränke, Steintafeln usw. benutzen, und du kommst auf min. 180 für den schweren Erzdrachentöter.
Ganz am Anfang des Spiels kann man tatsächlich kaum gute 2Händer finden, mit  30 Stärke bzw Geschick kann man da aber auch erstma einhänder oder bogen/armbrust verwenden. Ab dem 2ten Kapitel wenn ich nicht irre, bzw. sobald du zum ring des wassers gehörst gibt es die 2H-Stäbe der Wassermagier, diese brauchen relativ wenig Stärke und machen dafür recht guten Schaden, der beste braucht 45 Stärke und macht wenn ich nicht irre 75 oder 80 Schaden, somit reicht der vorerst und man kann neben stärke auch ein wenig 2h skilen denn das ist ja genauso wichtig wenn nicht wichtiger wie die Waffe selbst.
Wenn man später dann genug Stärke hat kann man die Stöcker auch weghaun und sich besser 2h waffen besorgen, die mehr schaden als 80 machen.
Für einen rguten Char ist etwas Planung leider nötig, wenn man es zum ersten mal zockt.
Außerdem kann es sehr lohnend sein ein paar Lernpunkte in die nun günstiger gewordenen fähigkeiten des Tiere - ausnehmens zu investieren, da diese teilweise nur 1LP kosten, und man wenn man dann auch die Tiere ausnimmt bissl Geld sich verdienen kann, da man ja nun noch viel weniger Geld für alles bekommt (glaube waren 1/5 oder 1/3 vom Kaufpreis), und gerade als Söldner meist wenig Geld hat da man ja vieles selber kaufen muss. (Beim letzten durchzocken vom Addon als Paladin via. bogen und tiere ausnehmen und Taschendieb hatte ich ab dem 2 kapitel immer mehr als 30.000 in der Börse, was mich gerade im Addon sehr verwundert hatte da ich bei den davorigen durchspielen meist eher Geldmangel hatte, somit lohnt  es sich etwas Tiere auszunehmen und ein wenig alles einzusammen was es gibt.)

@ Homerclon

Ich weiß das da 10 Geschick genügen, ich meinte auch eher Taschendiebstahl, hatte nur vergessen ein usw. danach zu setzen


----------



## kronstoeckl (23. Februar 2005)

DJDuke1985 am 22.02.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Tabak: Du kannst (neben honig und Krauttabak) den Pilztabak (Tabak + Dunkelpilz) Dar bei den Söldner geben.
> 
> Ansonsten ist schon relativ alles gesagt, worauf du beim Addon achten musst ist z.b. das einige Gegner erheblich schwerer sind und du später mehr lernpunkte brauchst um Attribute zu steigern (bis 30 für +5 (z.b. stärke, geschick, einhand zweihand usw.) 5 Lernpunkte, von 30 bis, glaube 60 für 5  +10 LP ab 90 + 15 LP für +5 bei dem jeweiligen antributen, ab 120 für +5 20 LB ... mehr als 125 LP für +5 Attributssteigerung gibt es dann aber nicht.
> Somit muss man vorher schon etwas Planen wenn man einen sehr guten char am ende will, desweiteren geben permanente tränke nur noch +3 db und sehr viele ander Kürzungen, dafür gibt es aber Schrifttafeln, die wenn man sie findet und die sprache der erbauer gelernt hat jeweils +2 , +4, +6 jweils die atribute steigern, gibt aber auchnicht sehr gerade viele Tafeln zu finden.
> Ansonsten geben Innosstatuen nur noch +1 Stärke, geschick usw., nur mana +2 , desweiteren brauchst du für sout wie alle waffen viel mehr stärke, geschick, Heiliger Vollstrecker brauch z.b. statt 50 Störke im Classic G2 nun 120 Stärke, die beste Waffe (war glaub ich Berserkeraxt) mit 200 Schaden brauch 180 Stärke (und die sind ohnen etwas Planung teilweise schwer zu bekommen wenn man auch noch bissl Geschick zum schlösser knacken haben will und einhand oder zweihand auf 100% haben will) usw.



Also, so 25-30 Steintafeln findet man schon, das Problem ist eher, dass man eigentlich nicht alle Fähigkeiten benötigt und gerade die Stärke und Zweihandtafeln relativ selten sind.
Wenn man bei den Innosstatuen 100 Gold spendet (nur einmal am Tag möglich), kann man so ungefähr bis zu 8 mal Stärke 1+ erhalten, dann geht keine Stärke mahr und man muss eine andere Fähigkeit steigern. Am Anfang ist man dann immer pleite, aber das hilft schon. Beim Apfelessen gibt es auch Stärke, ich weiß aber nicht, wie da gerechnet wird (ob es ein bestimmter Apfel ist, oder nach 20 Stck z.B.). Bei Thekla im Söldnerlager kann man sich noch 2 Stärke abholen (2 x Eintopf, auch gildenlos) , wenn man zunächst Bullco umhaut (schwer ohne Rüstung) und dann bei Sagitta ein Paket abholt (da muss man durch ein fieses Waldstück). Durch Bücherlesen kann man auch Fähigkeiten steigern, z.B. Mana (+2, die göttl. Kraft der Gestirne) oder Zweihandwaffen (+5, der Doppelblock, Händler im oberen Viertel, teuer (5000), aber empfehlenswert). Wenn man dem Wirt Coragorn sein Silber zurückbringt, erhält man ein Spezialbier (+1 Stärke).
Drachenwurzeln würde ich aufheben, wenn man später Lernpunkte massig übrig hat, Tränke brauen lernen, gezielt für Stätke, dann mit Kronstöckl (sammeln) mischen.
Mana kann man kräftig steigern durch den Verzehr von Dunkelpilzen, ab etwa 30-40 Stck. gibts 5+ Mana, guten Appetit.


----------



## DJDuke1985 (23. Februar 2005)

Stimmt schon das die Stärke und Zweihandtafeln etwas weniger gibt, um genauzu sein kann man mit Steintafeln seine Stärke um 22 erhöhen, zweihand um 20% , dann gibts bei zweihand noch das buch zu kaufen, und du bekommst, bei wulfgar +2 wenn du ihn zwischen 5-7 uhr anquatscht wenn er alleine trainiert, jedoch bekommt man +2 auf die fähigkeit wo man mehr % hat (bei ein u zweihand) , somit sollte man dafür mehr % auf zweihand haben da es sonst einhand bonus gibt . man muss 25 Äppel essen für +1 Stärke, wenn ich nicht irre kann man das im addon aber 2 mal machen, ansonsten gibts noch durch theklas eintöpfe +1 stärke, die suppe fom koch ausm banditenlager +1, wenn man dem händler aufm weg zur taverne mit den banditen und alten steintafeln hilft +1, un gibt nochen paar andre sachen die mir grad net einfallen , dennoch viel spass beim zocken


----------



## Homerclon (25. Februar 2005)

DJDuke1985 am 23.02.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon das die Stärke und Zweihandtafeln etwas weniger gibt, um genauzu sein kann man mit Steintafeln seine Stärke um 22 erhöhen, zweihand um 20% , dann gibts bei zweihand noch das buch zu kaufen, und du bekommst, bei wulfgar +2 wenn du ihn zwischen 5-7 uhr anquatscht wenn er alleine trainiert, jedoch bekommt man +2 auf die fähigkeit wo man mehr % hat (bei ein u zweihand) , somit sollte man dafür mehr % auf zweihand haben da es sonst einhand bonus gibt . man muss 25 Äppel essen für +1 Stärke, wenn ich nicht irre kann man das im addon aber 2 mal machen, ansonsten gibts noch durch theklas eintöpfe +1 stärke, die suppe fom koch ausm banditenlager +1, wenn man dem händler aufm weg zur taverne mit den banditen und alten steintafeln hilft +1, un gibt nochen paar andre sachen die mir grad net einfallen , dennoch viel spass beim zocken


Beim Addon sind die Boni durch Äpfel und den Dunkelpilzen unbegrenzt, solange man genug Äpfel und Pilze findet, solange bekommt man auch die Boni, bei Gothic2 Classic funktioniert das nur jeweils ein mal.

Lernpunktespar Tipps:
http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/guide_tipps.htm#headline_20


----------



## Kreon (8. März 2005)

Homerclon am 25.02.2005 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DJDuke1985 am 23.02.2005 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier noch ne Frage:

bei der Ausgrabungstätte / Pyramide ist nebenan noch ein kleinerer Steinbau (nur ein Raum mit ner Kiste oder so), auf dem Dach scheinen Tränke zu liegen, aber ich komm nicht hoch. Auf der Rückseite des Baus ist ein kleiner Stein, wenn man draufsteigt springt der Held ein bisschen über die Dachkante hält sich aber nicht daran fest. Wie kommt man auf dieses Dach????

mfg


----------



## MasterChief319 (9. März 2005)

Kreon am 20.02.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich habe Gothic II durchgespielt und hätte noch ein paar Fragen dazu?
> 
> ...


----------



## p5-prescott (11. März 2005)

Da wir schon beim Thema Gothic2 sind könnt ihr mir gerade eine Frage beantworten, warum zum Henker soll es gut sein wenn ich meine Schwertkunst (1Hand oder 2Hand) bis auf 100% trainiere. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie einen Vorteil bemerkt wenn ich bis auf 100% trainiert habe.


----------



## kronstoeckl (11. März 2005)

DJDuke1985 am 23.02.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal zu 2tens:
> 
> Ja, die Steintafeln für Vatras bringen beim Lesen nichts, wenn man aber Mana braucht, z.b. als Magier, lohnt es sich diese Tafeln zu sammeln und zusammen abzugeben, wenn man z.b. 20 Tafeln GLEICHZEITIG davon Vatras gibt, bekommt man +20 Mana , bei 10 Tafeln gleichzeitig entweder +5 oder +10 Mana, weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau, wenn man sie immer einzeln bzw. immer mal ein paar abgibt bekommt man kein Mana, auch wenn man schon mehr als 10 usw. vereinzelt abgegeben hat.
> 
> ...



Am Anfang, wenn man noch keine Zweihänder hat, konsequent Stärke aufbauen, nicht in Schwertkampf, schon gar nicht in Einhänder investieren. Der erste Zweihänder, den man bekommen kann, ist meines Wissens der Richtstab. Ich glaube 35 Stärke, 50 Schaden (über die Händler am Marktplatz, aber teuer, 600 Gold). Man findet ihn auch in irgendeiner Höhle. Damit kann man schon was anfangen in Kapitel 1. Das nächste brauchbare Zweihänderschwert wäre dann der rostige Zweihänder, da muss man aber erst ein Skelett besiegen. Wichtig: Amulette, Ringe, Gürtel der Kraft/Stärke anlegen. Mit den rumliegenden Steintafeln (Truhen knacken ist obligatorisch)  kommt man auch schon in Kapitel 2 so spielend auf 120 Stärke und mehr, wenn man z.B. die Orks im Minental bereits in kapitel 2 alle erlegt.


----------



## schimli (11. März 2005)

Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit an Stärke- oder Geschicklichkeitspunkte zu kommen ohne Lernpunkte dazu zu verschwenden.

1. Gehe zu einem Innos Schrein.

2. Speichere das Spiel!

3. Beten und 100 Goldstücke spenden.

4. Wenn man Stärkepunkte erhält speichert man wieder und versucht es nochmal. Bekommt man nur Lebensenergie oder den Dank von Innos dan lädt man den Spielstand neu.

Man sollte vor allem die ganzen unnötigen Sachen verkaufen. Wenn man ohne Magie spielt die ganzen manatränke oder Kräuter die Mana bringen. Unnötige Waffen und ausgediente Rüstungen auch verkaufen.

Ach ja. Diebstahl:
Gute Plätze für Einbrüche:
- jedes Haus im oberen Viertel
- am Marktplatz die Häuser der Händler
- die Häuser der Gildenmeister in der Unterstadt
- Das Haus des Pfandleihers Lehmar (kiffender Typ steht davor (Meldor))

wichtige Tipps für gute Einbrecher:
- nur bei Nacht
- immer schleichen
-spätesten um 5:30 früh wieder verschwinden (die Meister in der Unterstadt stehen um diese Zeit auf)
- der wichtigste Tipp: die gestohlene Ware so schnell wie möglich zu Geld machen


----------



## kronstoeckl (11. März 2005)

schimli am 11.03.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit an Stärke- oder Geschicklichkeitspunkte zu kommen ohne Lernpunkte dazu zu verschwenden.
> 
> 1. Gehe zu einem Innos Schrein.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Schreinen mache ich auch so. Aber nachdem man so etwa 8x Stärke bekommen hat, geben die Schreine keine mehr. Dann gibts nur noch Geschicklichkeit und mana, irgendwann dann nur noch Mana und schließlich nur noch Lebenspunkte.

Und dann natürlich die Drachenwurzeln. Ich glaube, jeder hat schon mal durchgerechnet, ob er sie lieber so ißt, oder Alchemie lernt. ich würde sie erstmal sammeln und gaanz weit hinten im Spiel, wenn alles richtig teuer ist, Alchemie lernen. Kommt natürlich darauf an, wie viele Drachenwurzeln man findet. 
Bei G2 hatten auch die Ork-Hauptleute oft Drachenwurzeln im Inventar. Ich glaube, das wurde stark reduziert in NdR. Jedenfalls habe ich kaum welche erhalten, auch, wenn ich die Kerle 10x umgehauen habe. Vielleicht wars Zufall.


----------



## Kreon (11. März 2005)

p5-prescott am 11.03.2005 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir schon beim Thema Gothic2 sind könnt ihr mir gerade eine Frage beantworten, warum zum Henker soll es gut sein wenn ich meine Schwertkunst (1Hand oder 2Hand) bis auf 100% trainiere. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie einen Vorteil bemerkt wenn ich bis auf 100% trainiert habe.




bei 100% richtet jeder schlag maximaler schaden an (schadenswert  der waffe + stärkepunkte des charakters) bei 50% eben nur jeder zweite und die restlichen Schläge richten nur mäßigen schaden an (schadenswert der waffe  minus rüstungswert des gegners)

korregiert mich wenns anders ist,

also bis 90% ist schön, 100% ist nicht pflicht aber für einen rollenspielfan doch ein Muss.

mfg

PS: meine Frage mit dem Dach bei der Pyramide steht noch!!


----------



## Kreon (13. März 2005)

Kreon am 11.03.2005 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> p5-prescott am 11.03.2005 09:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus, meine Frage mit dem Dach bei der Pyramide hat sich erledigt!
Es gibt gar keinen Heiltrank darauf, hab mich wohl "verschaut".

mfg


----------

